# dvd rom not working



## tabasam (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a Dell PC with a DVD-ROM/burner that does not recognize a DVD when it has been inserted into the drive.


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

It maybe a Upper and Lower filters issue. You need to delete the upper and lower filters in the registry. Click Start\Run and type regedit and navigate to the following registry key:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-
and then right click each one and delete each. If this does not fix then you may need a new optical drive


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi tabasam!! :wave:

Did you try to delete the upper filter and the lower filter? Try to refer to my detailed instructions on other thread here: 
*Delete Upper Filter/Lower Filter*




*Just make sure you do proper backup (registry back and system restore) before delete the registry, in case something goes wrong* :smile:


----------

